# ***Vintage WRUW August 2017***



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

August is the eighth month of the year in the Julian Gregorian calendars and the fifth month to have a length of 31 days. In the Southern Hemisphere, August is the Seasonal equivalent to February in the Northern Hemisphere. In many European countries, August is the holiday month for most workers.

50's Cyma










Regards,


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

It is this guy's turn.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Still wearing my not-so-vintage CWC W10, this time it's donning The Leather/Nylon combination










This is a strap I knocked up from my strap drawer (purely because I didn't want to pay Silvermans prices) but I think it's got the correct period look









Here's a picture of a soldier wearing a similar combo and also the MOD specs










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Junghans Chronometer today


----------



## Castro Silva (Oct 7, 2014)

Today an Omega Seamaster Cal. 613.


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Just got this Seiko Sportsmatic ( 7619 7010 with the dolphin case back )


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same as last month , 1970 Omega constellation


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

Eterna for today









Lähetetty minun NEM-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Arrived this morning


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> Arrived this morning


Now THAT is a unique set of hands. ;-)


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

badbackdan said:


> Now THAT is a unique set of hands. ;-)


...but probably the seconds hand is not correct


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

This big ol' Rodana sees daylight for the first time in a long time. 15 jewels, 37mm across the case, and a face which, apart from its various blemishes and big sub-dial, couldn't be much more bland if it tried, although there's no arguments with its timekeeping.

Rodana would appear to be the earlier (1940s) name for Rodania and to the blissfully unskilled (like me), looking for the movement ID reveals only an enigmatic "006". Sure, it looks kind of like an ETA but there is no ETA 006, so you ponder some more and, by chance, turn it round the other way where the 006 now reads as 900. Back you go to Dr Ranfft's indispensable database and bingo, there it is, an ETA 900.

Simple pleasures and, as they say, every day's a school day.

Cheers.


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

A splash of color today. Blue DateJust ref 1600 (quick-set) from the late '70s.


----------



## OPChagall (Apr 20, 2016)

balaton said:


> . . . couldn't be much more bland if it tried . . .


I think it looks rather elegant. The font adds a touch of flair while it embraces a sense of minimalism. And it has a nice 'tan' from aging. And the 37mm size is quite a surprise. it's exquisite all around.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> ...but probably the seconds hand is not correct


Great research. I never realized that it they paired hour and minute hands like that. I love this forum.


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

Just back from the shop:


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

OPChagall said:


> I think it looks rather elegant. The font adds a touch of flair while it embraces a sense of minimalism. And it has a nice 'tan' from aging. And the 37mm size is quite a surprise. it's exquisite all around.


Well, thank you, kind Sir. I'm never keen to be over-enthusiastic about my old nonsenses, but I'm content if other good folks like some of them.

Cheers.


----------



## cptwalker (Apr 19, 2017)

My little red stuck at a red. Soviet 1960s Vostok 2605









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today, my Batan with a AS 1519 Mechanism from 1955.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

This one for today, which came from a good friend (and fellow WuS member) a few years ago. The dial has plenty to say for itself and, housing a Unitas 6300N, the 37.5mm case was apparently something of a wreck when he first got it.

Despite having it re-cased, but retaining everything else, he just couldn't feel enough "lurve" for it and so it came to a more forgiving home. Win-win all round!

Cheers.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Today this "james bond watch"


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

New addition "1928 German pattern" or 1930's pilot watch from Lanco.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

pilotswatch said:


> New addition "1928 German pattern" or 1930's pilot watch from Lanco.


Another awesome find. You must have quite the collection now. 
Not for the air but for the sea for me today.










Regards,


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

James A said:


> Another awesome find. You must have quite the collection now.
> Not for the air but for the sea for me today.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey James ,
i could not help but notice the painting . Is that Japanese block art .
I had given to me back in early 70's a Japanese block art painting of Mt. Fuji on a kind of blotting paper.
I understand they hand carved the image in wood then transferred the image onto the paper. I must get the kanji / hiragana ? translated one day
The texture looks the same.


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

A big Thank you to fellow member "Matlobi" for selling me these two Timex Beauties.
Thanks Matt, as you can tell they arrived safe and sound. I have been wearing the Timex 100 for a few days now, LOVE IT!







(left) 1959 Timex 100 (right) 1967 Timex Marlin

Thanks again Matt!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

howards4th said:


> A big Thank you to fellow member "Matlobi" for selling me these two Timex Beauties.
> Thanks Matt, as you can tell they arrived safe and sound. I have been wearing the Timex 100 for a few days now, LOVE IT!
> View attachment 12398429
> 
> ...


You're very welcome. I'm pleased to see they arrived safe and sound.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Molliedooker said:


> Hey James ,
> i could not help but notice the painting . Is that Japanese block art .
> I had given to me back in early 70's a Japanese block art painting of Mt. Fuji on a kind of blotting paper.
> I understand they hand carved the image in wood then transferred the image onto the paper. I must get the kanji / hiragana ? translated one day
> The texture looks the same.


The Great Wave off Kanagawa by Hokusai, a woodblock of 1832. Absolutely stunning, and the watch isn't too bad either.


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

balaton said:


> The Great Wave off Kanagawa by Hokusai, a woodblock of 1832. Absolutely stunning, and the watch isn't too bad either.


Thanks for that Balaton. I really must get mine looked at.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Molliedooker said:


> Thanks for that Balaton. I really must get mine looked at.


Hi Molliedocker,

I know you're in Paradise(far north Queensland) but if you find yourself down here in Victoria the Hokusai exhibition is on later this month and the "WAVE" is a draw card.






@ Balaton its a great watch. In fact I'm think I might start a thread on it.

Regards,


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness I'm there . I see mine is there.


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

70's Junghans quartz


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today...is a Omega day.
My Omega with a 601 movement from 1962-1970 ( bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Omega 601 )


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A bit of a departure from my usual mechanicals today, with a quick diversion down Quartz Road.

Sometime in the late 70s I was attending a saleroom auction on matters unrelated to watches. Somehow, perhaps involving beer, I became the owner of this Seiko which I hadn't really wanted and, a few minutes later, also the owner of 5 battered kitchen chairs which I'd wanted even less. I think the watch had been part of the stock of a jeweller's shop, some or all of which had allegedly been damaged during extinguishment of a fire. As it happens, there was nothing visibly wrong with it and was promptly commandeered by my wife as her daily wearer until 3 years ago when she changed it for a newer, shinier job (the watch, not the husband - yet).

Anyway, when I found it was still alive today, I thought I'd give it a whirl for old times' sake. The movement appears to be an F441A which means absolutely nothing to me, I'm afraid. It has one multi-function pusher and a pin hole for setting year/month/day/date/time etc. It measures 30mm x 30mm and at only 3.5mm high it sure is thin!

Cheers.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Gallet day.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

The, in my opinion, most underrated watch from the 90s

glashütte with the 10-30


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

@*pamaro*: Interesting model. I never saw that one from the 90s.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Early 70s reverse panda by Swiss maker Butte Watch Company.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

this BSSR quartz hybrid today









Recently I've swapped the electrics module. The "new" one was refurbished and tuned by Ukrainian watchmaker


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Waltham 1883
A black shoelace makes a convenient watch "chain". 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Just got this biography of Field Marshal The Vicount Slim (a personal hero of mine)










A first edition, formally owned by Squadron Leader J E Dixon R.A.F.










I'm wearing my West End watch Co, Longines (Civil Service, India) in honour of the 14th Army in which my grandfather served (The Forgotten Army)










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

One of these little oddities which poke their heads above the parapet now and again, today it's a 34mm Unichron with the 17j Lorsa P76 movement. It came with a part tangled, part unwound balance spring and cost less than its visit to the watch doctor.

Understood to have been the result of a short-lived collaboration in the 1960s between the Mormon Church and Ruhla Watches of the GDR (perhaps not the first double act which would spring to mind if your life depended on it), I guess maybe the arrangement wasn't the success which both parties may have hoped for.

A clean but unexceptional little thing, it's more pub quiz than _haute horologie _but occupies an interesting enough little niche to warrant a torch being shone on it every so often.

Cheers.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

balaton said:


> ...cost less than its visit to the watch doctor...


Don't they all? ;-)

1949 Bulova President today.


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Don't they all? ;-)
> 
> 1949 Bulova President today.


Ordinarily, you'd be absolutely correct but mine typically charges me the equivalent of US$25 for a COA, increased to US$40 for a recent automatic unit repair, a COA, plus a new crystal and leather strap. Damn crook! I'll need to find someone else.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

balaton said:


> Ordinarily, you'd be absolutely correct but mine typically charges me the equivalent of US$25 for a COA, increased to US$40 for a recent automatic unit repair, a COA, plus a new crystal and leather strap. Damn crook! I'll need to find someone else.


Here I was thinking I was getting a deal at $70 for a handwind. 

The worst offenders I have are the Accutron, the Vantage Electric, and the Waltham Electric. Got them all for less than the cost to service any one of them. Going to be a while until those last two are in working order.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Here I was thinking I was getting a deal at $70 for a handwind.
> 
> The worst offenders I have are the Accutron, the Vantage Electric, and the Waltham Electric. Got them all for less than the cost to service any one of them. Going to be a while until those last two are in working order.


I'm sure plenty will consider your $70 a good deal.

@Accutrons & Electrics, I guess you'll be aware of Paul W. in the UK?


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

the usual


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

balaton said:


> I'm sure plenty will consider your $70 a good deal.
> 
> @Accutrons & Electrics, I guess you'll be aware of Paul W. in the UK?


Aware of him, now that he's working again after some time off. I'll shoot him an email and see what happens.

I got a quote from Mr. Harkness already and that'll be some saving up.

Thanks for tolerating the brief hijack, all.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Sekonda










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Vintage Leather...


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

My Repco Watch for today, 35mm across the case and with a 17j AS 1194.

Cheers.


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1918 WWI Elgin Trench Watch, Sterling Silver Star Watch Case Company Case w/ OFFSET CROWN.

Big Size 0s Version, Original Factory Crown, BOLD Arabic Enamel Military Dial, Re-Lumed Dial & Hands, Black Leather Kitchener Strap.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

retrofuturistic today


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

When I've got a bit of time to adjust this stupid strap to the correct size so it doesn't fall off, I like nothing better than to step out to the local curry house sporting my well-disguised Mido bumper. Thank the FSM, today is such a day.

PS Kneading bread is a really good way to wind an automatic watch thereby killing two birds with one stone.

PPS I'm sure there must be other ways........


----------



## rokoce (Sep 11, 2013)

One of my favourites, this rare vintage Junghans designed by Max Bill powered by their nice J84/S10. Considering a near 1:1 replica is still one of staples in the Junghans collection nowadays, it really makes you appreciate Max Bill's design genious.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Mid 60s Gruen with a nicely patina'd engine turned bezel fresh from Farfo.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I took my dad to see Dunkirk last night, it a spectacular film and one staring role went to an Omega Weems (Air Ministry) like this one










Now, unfortunately I don't have one in my Omega collection yet (it's a grail of mine) so I'm wearing my 1937 Vertex AllProof today a watch that was certainly around at the time of the evacuation and may even have been there but I guess we'll never know for sure.










Still one of my favourite watches

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

One of my favorites.. such a shame, it isnt full Stainless Steel.. and thats also the reason, why i wear it only one, maybe two times a month.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

The only reason I didn't buy one of the earlier iterations was the chrome plating. I prefer the look of yours to any of mine.



pamaro said:


> One of my favorites.. such a shame, it isnt full Stainless Steel.. and thats also the reason, why i wear it only one, maybe two times a month.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same old


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Doubtless just like everyone else on here, I try to research the history of my watches but have yet to convince myself that I've managed to get a full handle on today's wearer, this 34mm Old England. A simple enough watch, it's powered by the 17j FHF/ST 96-4 workhorse, mildly decorated in this case.

In about 1967, Accurist produced an Old England range of "fun" watches and these are the ones thrown up by internet searches. The brand name was generally shown in, appropriately enough, the Old English type font and judging by the many designs available, they were aimed squarely at the distaff side of the hip 'n' happenin' youth of the flower-power generation, which lets me out on all counts. I understand that this range was even reintroduced five or six years ago, lending credence to the axiom that what goes around, comes around - or maybe not. I don't know what was inside the first incarnation of these watches, but no doubt quartz movements in the second.

Clearly, mine is not one of the "fun" range, but "Shockmaster" on the dial still keeps me thinking Accurist, so maybe the Old Englands also included some conventionally-styled watches for more conventional folks. Apart, that is, from this somewhat glitzy bracelet which seems original to the watch, damn it.

Cheers.


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

For my 100th WUS post, I thought I'd go with the gateway watch--the impulse purchase that set me on this time-sucking, budget-sapping, occasionally marriage-threatening path in the first place.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today...this is OTAR day. A Portuguese brand from 1975 with a FHF(ST( 974 mechanism:


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

Tropical dial Bulova bottle cap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Thought I might go for this f300 hummer today. 38mm across the case and housing the 12j Omega 1260 (a.k.a. the ESA 9164) movement. Still spookily accurate and although the calendar wheels have discoloured over 40-odd years, I can live with that little bit of "character".

Cheers.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

balaton said:


> Thought I might go for this f300 hummer today. 38mm across the case and housing the 12j Omega 1260 (a.k.a. the ESA 9164) movement. Still spookily accurate and although the calendar wheels have discoloured over 40-odd years, I can live with that little bit of "character".
> 
> Cheers.


Great minds think alike










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

hey you two omegas wanna hum a little?


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

busmatt said:


> Great minds think alike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, Matt.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

laikrodukas said:


> hey you two omegas wanna hum a little?


Well, I'm certainly up for that. Like it.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

balaton said:


> Well, I'm certainly up for that. Like it.


Me too

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## rokoce (Sep 11, 2013)

My other vintage Junghans by Max Bill. Took me a while to find this one. I expected to find J83/E (the economic version of the great J83 movement); but to my surprise it came equipped with J83/S - chronometer grade, hacking seconds, swan neck and a double third wheel!








Edit: Added two pics from the service - the movement is beautiful (with the Chronometer insigned rotor removed; see 2nd picture for the rotor)


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

rokoce said:


> My other vintage Junghans by Max Bill. Took me a while to find this one. I expected to find J83/E (the economic version of the great J83 movement); but to my surprise it came equipped with J83/S - chronometer grade, hacking seconds, swan neck and a double third wheel!
> View attachment 12409631


Just stunning - and a bit, no, a lot of a rarity.


----------



## rokoce (Sep 11, 2013)

balaton said:


> Just stunning - and a bit, no, a lot of a rarity.


Thank you! You've got its more common cousin somewhere in the box, don't you?


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

rokoce said:


> Thank you! You've got its more common cousin somewhere in the box, don't you?


Um, er........ but nothing, and I mean nothing, like that!


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Sent a fair amount of my watches for a service- guess they'll be back in a few weeks, so some long-time-no-wear ones finally will appear on my wrist again. In the meantime, this:








...of course, when I'm not wearing "the usual suspect":


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

mkws said:


> Sent a fair amount of my watches for a service- guess they'll be back in a few weeks, so some long-time-no-wear ones finally will appear on my wrist again. In the meantime, this:
> View attachment 12409933
> 
> 
> ...


Is there an MST inside that Turler? Cracking watch, whatever it is.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

balaton said:


> Is there an MST inside that Turler? Cracking watch, whatever it is.


Yes, the movement inside is an MST 360 (derivative of MST 352, with a different bridge design- only a separate train cock for the escapement wheel, as opposed to the 352's 3 separate train cocks).

The whole watch has been made by Roamer, only without the Roamer signature on the dial, so that retailers (Turler and most likely Anglo-Swiss Watch Co. as well) could brand them as their own. Roamer however did offer the watch with their own brand name on the dial. Found one Roamer-signed specimen, apparently this particular model is called "Junior."

Upon having found a rather odd marking at the bottom of one of the lugs, I have contacted Turler about that- apparently back then, upon selling a watch, the date of sale was placed on the bottom of one of the lugs; the watch has been sold to its first owner in June 1948.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

Picked up the Lemania 3170 (16 jewel !) out of Paris as a parts or repair last year
Dial was black , winding stem rusted and very dirty and crystal cracked. Now just purrs.
Original owners name is on back together with very small village name in Belgium. I contacted the family name in the village by email and offered give to them for free if they wanted it but they never replied so now its mine.
Perhaps my Aussie accent frightened them off.


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

jackruff said:


> Vintage Leather...


You know the one thing I miss in the tropics is that lovely smell of old leather coats and greasy wool jumpers. Hmmm visit to Old Melbourne town needed


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today is a Latino day.
Latino was a portuguese brand. This one is automatic and have a ETA 2878 mechanism from 1975 bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: ETA 2878


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

CYMA WWW today










Hard to photograph but the dial is a nice chocolate colour now

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

My thanks to MKWS for reminding me about this Roamer. Overlooked, under-appreciated and in "distressed" condition badly needing attention, it's a hardly-ever wearer. 

30mm across the case and housing a 15j MST 352 with its three separate train cocks, it gets a turn today.

Cheers.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

rokoce said:


> My other vintage Junghans by Max Bill. Took me a while to find this one. I expected to find J83/E (the economic version of the great J83 movement); but to my surprise it came equipped with J83/S - chronometer grade, hacking seconds, swan neck and a double third wheel!
> View attachment 12410227


Congrats, that's one of a score!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

1970 connie


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Titus Calypsomatic 7085









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today...Citizen Automatic day, from 1975.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Back to the living (I mean back to WRUW) after an important task went into it's final stage and has been completed now.

Today (image taken yesterday) BULOVA Accutron Quartz. Actually an accidental purchase in hunt for BULOVA Accuquartz (quartz controlled passive tuning fork watch). This one is a regular quartz watch, often also mixed up with the regular Accutron tuning fork watch.

Whatever, I has an absolute fantastic feature: When the watch is running fast or slow after a while, you can quickly adjust that (when within +/- 30 seconds). Just push the button on the side at the 00 time signal. The motor and the hands then either run slower or faster until in line again - synchronizing hour, minutes and seconds of course.

_THAT_ deserves a special wristband: Chicken feet leather...


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh blow it , tail of the second hand fell off when adjusting . 
Have to keep eye out for aged one.


----------



## finflyer (Feb 1, 2016)

James A said:


> 50's Cyma
> Regards,


70's Camy Rallyking


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today, it's an electronic Tradition, a house brand of Sears Roebuck. Anecdotally, and depending on the model, these were put together for Sears by various manufacturers - I've seen Hamilton, Tissot and Heuer all mentioned. Again depending on the model, they came with different power plants, having used both Swiss and Japanese movements.

This one has the much-loved or, at least, much-used 13j ESA 9154 Dynotron movement running at 28,800vph. "Waterresistant" on the caseback probably dates it to around 1970 as the case itself has been spared the flamboyancies of the later 70s, this one being, ahem, a bit more "Traditionally" styled.

Cheers.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

'59 Seamaster










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Navigator timer


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

'73 LM 36000


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Herma Calypso









FE3601 circa 1975









"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

If the picket watch could talk.









More pics on the


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Rust and Time never sleep










Regards,


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Gallet Multichron 45. EP4 inside.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## KasperDK (Apr 5, 2015)

Timex Dynabeat, I should set the date but I'll loose all the skin on my thumb.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Same tropic strap, another one of my Seikos today


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

And when vintage gets a little boring after a while...

1785 pocket watch by Carré, Geneva. Silver fire gilded, movement by The Royal Manufacture, Ferney (near Geneva). Usually called a 'Verge watch' , it's really a mainspring-chain-fusee-verge escapement, in the order of power transmission and regulation.

I had totally screwed up on a cleaning job and damaged the balance bridge. It has a bridge (screwed down on both ends) unlike a balance cock (screwed down on one end only). Depending on what has been damaged, for repairing that kind of a delicate bridge you have to reach into your pocket with the arm in up to the elbow. 

Well, it's on my wrist -sorry, on a chain around my neck -today.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today, a legendary MuDu (not to be confused with any "MU-DU" knock-offs kicking around), this one in a 34mm case housing a 25j Felsa 4007N. The folklore surrounding the MuDu brand is really quite entertaining, like its allegedly mysterious origins - although hardly "mysterious" when the makers are quite clearly identified in Mikrolisk as Adolf *Mu*ller and Kurt *Du*bach - and the unsubstantiated rumours about having been assembled with the assistance of Blancpain workers during their spare time.

What doesn't seem to be in doubt, however, is its somewhat raffish, not to say illegal, distribution channels from Europe into (mainly) southern England in the 50s and 60s, the apparent absence of formal sales outlets, and the use of perfectly decent movements from the likes of Felsa, AS and Peseux. They came in various sizes and guises, thick ones and thin ones, as well as some rather nice Moon Phase models (the words "grail" and "Lotto" spring to mind).

These watches have a small but devoted following and, to me, it's an intriguing marque worth including in a collection, so I have. And perhaps rather too often, truth be told.

Regards.


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

Bulova SeeBee B top loader. Lovely little watch with textured dial , keeps great time .


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1915 WWI Waltham Trench Watch, Wadsworth Nickel Case, OFFSET CROWN, 15 Jewels.

16mm LUGS, Original Factory Crown, Enamel Military Dial, Re-Lumed Skeleton Hands, Leather Strap.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Bucherer panda 9803









Lemania 1340 circa 1973








"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Pulsar chrono










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

"Deja connais" or,... I already know that watch!
Deja Connie?
I could not help myself when this ARLY came up on ebay. It's like twins that were separated at birth.
The Arly has grown up with a little picture of the Chapel Bridge and Water tower in Lucerne on the back. It has been named "Water Tower"!!! What sort of name is that? Imagine the ridicule from the other watches at "Learning to tell the time" school. It did have one advantage though: an ETA 2452 auto movement which keeps very good time and just runs and runs and runs......
Very handy when you have an unusual name, I should think.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

From 1942...


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Another big-for-its-age old boy for today, this Roamer with its badly-pitted plating (try saying that after a few!). Measures 37mm across the case and uses a 15j version of the MST 402 movement with no shock protection, which probably makes it around 1950-ish.

Regards.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Took this one for a walk today.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Omega Geneve automatic 06 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same old


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello there, I decided to give my Seamaster a run out today










I returned home to find a parcel waiting for me, a surprise gift from a friend










What lovely little box, I wonder what's inside?




























This is a stunning and unexpected gift from a fellow WIS thank you

I've found the name Huguenin DEP? On the case










It doesn't show up great on the picture but it's on the left in the second full silver stripe under the gold medallion

Just found this History - Huguenin do you think they made the case?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

Again my 7a28 Bond Watch. Beside another Bond Gadget.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

busmatt said:


> This is a stunning and unexpected gift from a fellow WIS thank you


Hey what movement is inside?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

The new arrival of course

1952 Clebar



w/ box & pprwrk


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Hueur Daytona with Fume dial


----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

15 jewel, Crescent cased Waltham 1883 again









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: 1980s Swiss ultra flat quartz watch (a bit easier to make without central seconds hand). If you just want to know what time it is, that’s the watch to wear, besides having one of the best looking and most intelligently designed dials I have ever seen. After I also gave it a new and highly expensive wrist band, the watch was confiscated by my wife (I guess the crown was already tending to the female side). Do wo already have a WIYWW-What is Your Wife Wearing-today tread, I mean for all those watches your wife has 'extracted' from your collection?


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

As Rodney Trotter would say "Cosmic"










And in the pocket










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Into the Russian box for today's wearer, a 34.8mm Vympel with its 23j Luch 2209 movement. This would have been a smart-looking watch when new, but it's fair to say that the years have not been kind to the dial or gold plating of this particular example. However, the movement itself is clean enough and still works the way it should.

Regards.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Funky, '70s DX Automatic with a cool linen dial for Seiko Saturday


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> The new arrival of course
> 
> 1952 Clebar
> 
> ...


I think the box might either be from another watch, or they (retailer or manufacturer) simply didn't bother to make it match the watch being sold in it. I can clearly see a T for tritium on the dial, yet the box inscription states "radium dial."


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same old


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

mkws said:


> I think the box might either be from another watch, or they (retailer or manufacturer) simply didn't bother to make it match the watch being sold in it. I can clearly see a T for tritium on the dial, yet the box inscription states "radium dial."


Good eye, however...they may have used surplus boxes without any pedantic worries. And if the paperwork includes serial numbers, that would pretty much confirm originality.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

mkws said:


> I think the box might either be from another watch, or they (retailer or manufacturer) simply didn't bother to make it match the watch being sold in it. I can clearly see a T for tritium on the dial, yet the box inscription states "radium dial."


I noticed that, but I believe it's original to the watch. Seen it b4

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

dandsoo said:


>


Unbranded Valjoux?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Afternoon change









#should've been an Accutron

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)

busmatt said:


> dandsoo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Panda homage from vintage watch parts using 7734.
Dan


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Persuaded by a recent post by "dspt" (nice one, btw), I've gone for this one today. Powered by the (in)famous Luch 3055, at just over 40mm across it's by no means big by the modern dinner-plate standards but totalling 15.4mm high with _that _crystal, it's still a bit of a lump. There were various dial styles and some differences to the innards but basically it's the same old 3055 movement with its foibles to a greater or lesser extent.

Mine survived the journey from Ukraine which seems to be a reasonably common source of these watches, but such is the 3055's reputation for fragility, justified or otherwise, that I feel like bringing out the white gloves to even look at the damn thing, which kind of defeats the purpose.

However, as at today it's working well, suggesting that the white caulking and the contacts are still intact, which is a really Good Thing.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Also going eastern bloc today










Sekonda 17jewel

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## KP-99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Today, the Dugena "poor man heuer" in Heuer-Leonidas 73653 case and with a wonderful champagner dial:

























Best regards,
Peter


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

An interesting conundrum:
I found this old Prestige watch at the boot sale this morning. paid 50p for it as it stood - not working. When I got it home I found that the mainspring was broken. OK, I thought, I have got three or four of these old brass Swiss 1 jewel movements in my box, one of them must have a decent spring and replacing the spring and barrel is not difficult. It was more complicated than that. These old lever movements are a royal pain to work on and have caused me a few lost hours in the past, so, in the end, I took the old movement out and replaced it with a FHF ###
Selza movement which I had languishing in another box. This Selza is a MGB GT of a movement as compared to the Morris Minor that was previously loaded. With a nylon spacer and a bit of hacking away at the hands I now have a stunning looking Art Deco case with a yellowed anti-glare crystal with a top class 17J (which is 16J better than before) Swiss movement .....
So, question: is this the right thing to do? I would probably never had the time to resurrect the old 1J movement, and the Selza deserved to be used. But should I have, in the interests of posterity, kept all the original bits together, not working or being used? Is this steampunkery?


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

@balaton congrats on the new watch

I have only one Luch 3055, but a friend of mine has a collection of about 14 (almost entire design line). He claims they are totally OK for daily wear, as the faulty elements in the movement degrade with time, not with use. The mechanical part is well build and sturdy (for USSR watch industry quality standards), as they were expensive watches back in the day. So they will either fail or run no matter if you use gloves or not. Also, they are quite affordable now (the joy of electrics niche), so I encourage you to wear them at least sometimes.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

This unassuming little 34mm fellow came out of the hat for some wrist time today. 

There were too many makers of an "Anker" brand for me to identify who made this one, a least so far. Ditto its somewhat uninspiring-looking movement, which I initially thought it to be something from the Uwersi 57(-ish) family but I'm not getting any matches anywhere and there's no visible ID under the balance wheel. 

Maybe it's on the dial side for tackling in the future but whatever it is, it keeps time well enough as many of these old pin levers still do. 

Regards.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Another Seiko today. Nov. 1973 SpeedTimer 7015-8000 flyback chronograph


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Alpina Startimer Sea-strong, Lemania 1341


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

hum[SUP]1[/SUP]
hʌm/
_verb_


*1*.
make a low, steady continuous sound like that of a bee.
"the computers hummed"

synonyms:purr, whir, throb, vibrate, murmur, buzz, thrum, drone;










Regards,


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Wearing my vintage beater diver.


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Cal 291


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

Winter, 28c degrees , no clouds ,boring.


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

A Seiko for me today.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today, a 1950s Accurist Divermatic (well, you just wouldn't, would you? Ever.) with a rather smart-looking 21j ETA 2452 movement in a 34mm case. Obviously, not all Accurists had a textured dial but the few of this model I've seen over the years have all had one, which is probably just coincidence.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

One of my favourite pieces today









Vertex AllProof 1937

In fact, this could be my only watch and I wouldn't complain at all.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Waltham Valjoux 7736 Chronograph


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wearing this pretty little Helbros last serviced in April of this year, and bought from a fellow WUS member.


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

Another rescued Roamer today - bought back in 2016 and had been at the back of a queue for attention from a watchmaker.
Picked up cheaply with it`s box for spares and it was dead on arrival as expected.






I figured out the problem was most likely the balance as it didn`t spin and had no antishock - maybe it had been dropped or knocked at some point and forgotten about rather than repaired.
That may have been a blessing in disguise as the plating on the case is in pretty decent condition bar for slight wear on the bezel corners.
The dial is pretty good too for a near 90 year old watch that has a very rudimentary snap fit case design which would just about keep light rain at bay I think.
The movement is the MST 302 -Roamers first rectangular calibre for a mens watch.
Luckily Cousins U.K. still had new complete balances in stock- pretty amazing for a movement from the early 1930`s.


























Glad to have it up and running again at last and adding another new working MST calibre to my collection.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Pink gold Eberhart Extra-Fort today. Valjoux 65 inside.


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Engineering.....


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Enicar day...


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

first vintage of mine..


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1968 Seiko Lord Marvel


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: WALTHAM, USA, Modell L-7.25, approx. 1934, gold filled case by Keystone Watch Co., 17 jewels, adjusted, and the best thing: No radium contaminated luminous paint on dial and hands.

I don't know if the indications around the numbers have been applied afterwards or not.


----------



## OPChagall (Apr 20, 2016)

This just came in...a Rado Starfire. I was looking for something affordable that was powered by an ETA 2824. Plan to give it to my brother, who was born in 1978, as a birth year watch. I wanted to try it on for size before putting it in line for servicing. Whew, it really screams the 70s. I like it!


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

A rotten old Mathey Tissot on a rotten old canvas band. Older bumper automatic with indirect seconds.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today my Relide, sporting a 25j AS 1673 with its off-centre rotor. 

Late 50s or early 60s and measuring 33mm (ex crown), it's one of these satisfying automatics which seems keen to run whenever you go anywhere near it.

Regards.


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

balaton said:


> For today my Relide, sporting a 25j AS 1673 with its off-centre rotor.
> 
> Late 50s or early 60s and measuring 33mm (ex crown), it's one of these satisfying automatics which seems keen to run whenever you go anywhere near it.
> 
> Regards.


 Interesting movement, nicely finished as well. I had to look this one up.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

marks55 said:


> Interesting movement, nicely finished as well. I had to look this one up.


Glad you like it. It's never quite so lonely when someone else likes one's old "nonsenses"!

Regards.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Sansoni7 said:


> Enicar day...


At first I've thought of a Mumbai-special, but that one is genuine I am afraid. Portuguese Wednesday = Quarta-feira. Could have been embellished afterwards (nicely done in this case), but I guess you might be fooling us with a manipulated image or a blue illumination. Come to think of it: would be nice to wear at the Copacabana - and I do not just mean because of the language...

Nice watch indeed!

I have a Timex with a bright red dial, perhaps I can make something out of that watch too...


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Border-Reiver said:


> At first I've thought of a Mumbai-special, but that one is genuine I am afraid. Portuguese Wednesday = Quarta-feira. Could have been embellished afterwards (nicely done in this case), but I guess you might be fooling us with a manipulated image or a blue illumination. Come to think of it: would be nice to wear at the Copacabana - and I do not just mean because of the language...
> 
> Nice watch indeed!
> 
> I have a Timex with a bright red dial, perhaps I can make something out of that watch too...


Hi

This watch is automatic, original and has been proven by the watchmaker who restores my watches. The Crown has the Symbol of the Enicar and the back cover also has the traditional dolphin
Already, it has a mechanism AR 167 of 1970 (bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Enicar 167 ) . The weekly calendar has is in Portuguese language and the display is even so .... in shades of blue
Thank you


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Sansoni7 said:


> Hi
> 
> This watch is automatic, original and has been proven by the watchmaker who restores my watches. The Crown has the Symbol of the Enicar and the back cover also has the traditional dolphin
> Already, it has a mechanism AR 167 of 1970 (bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Enicar 167 ) . The weekly calendar has is in Portuguese language and the display is even so .... in shades of blue
> Thank you


The watch is genuine, I had no doubt about that. I was just wondering about the blue case and also the crown. If that is all original too, a sensational watch indeed. I am collecting since 40 years but have never seen anything like it.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Astral chronograph


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

On the wrist today is my 34mm Transglobe with its 25j Brac 118 pin-lever movement. 

Attractive as the hands may have been at one time, I'm resisting the temptation to become any more closely acquainted with them than I already have.

Regards.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just got this one today. Love, love , love it!


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

a new to me advan.
not in the best shape, but quite impressive and sophisticated case/crystal combo with all that slopes and angles. true 70th representative









View attachment 12434741


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hanhart Cal. 40 getting a little wrist time.

Sorry about that crystal distortion on the left.......


----------



## Subterranean Alien (Aug 13, 2017)

I am wearing my Caravelle Automatic (that is dry clay on the glass not deep scratches)


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Subterranean Alien said:


> I am wearing my Caravelle Automatic (that is *dry clay* on the glass not deep scratches)
> View attachment 12435817


Dry clay? Are you playing Rugy with the watch on your wrist?


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Putting on another buckle on the new wristband for my companion of today: 1968 JUNGHANS Electronic ATO-Chron, hybrid electro-/mechanical watch.

'Oh, another one of those....' you might say, but that one is indeed different.

At the time when TIMEX came out with their very rudimentary M40 movement, Junghans made one of a similar construction, but playing in another league (I have to say that, even as a well know hardcore fan of Timex electric and electronic watches).

Junghans, at the year 1903, was the largest watch producing company in the world and the first ones to make a radio controlled watch, the MEGA1 (early 1990s), amongst other things.

The ATO-Chron, movement cal. 600.10, has 17 jewels (what?.... in an electric watch???), a hack second feature, a shock protection (Star Shock), a ruby pin lever escapement, an oscillating balance disk etc. No riveting like on comparable watches, making in ideal to have an almost 'normal' service what concerns the mechanical part. Amplitude the usual 21.600 A/h for this type of watches.

The watch is in top condition, optically and mechanically, but the original Speidel-type stretch wristband (Fixo-Flex), still there and in not so bad condition, has to go. Being familiar with thorough cleaning jobs of this type, I always remind myself that I am a watch collector, not a crime scene cleaner.

You don't like the plastic cover in the movement? Well, let me say this: There are people out there spending a fortune to see the plastic parts in an Accutron Spaceview.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

With a AS 1519 Mechanism from 1955, my restored Batan


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Border-Reiver said:


> Putting on another buckle on the new wristband for my companion of today: 1968 JUNGHANS Electronic ATO-Chron, hybrid electro-/mechanical watch.
> 
> 'Oh, another one of those....' you might say, but that one is indeed different.
> 
> ...


A very interesting piece!


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

Very nice watch , Border-Riever. I have Elgin with the same movement. Is was also copied in USSR to become Luch 3045

I like electrics too, but an automatic watch for me today








and a rare strap type


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

OK, no sniggering at the back, please - they all deserve a wearing, even this c. 1960 Ural measuring 40mm across its anodised aluminium case, which won't be to everyone's taste and I'm not entirely sure about it either.

Powered by the substantial 16j Molnia 3608 movement, and with a gratifying number of service marks on the inner caseback, it winds with the same sound as a clockwork toy. On the upside, the dial is an easy read.

Regards.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Today's vintage piece is a Hudson's, a store branded watch from a defunct Michigan department store. In 1969 The Dayton Co. of Minneapolis purchased J.L. Hudson and became the Dayton-Hudson Corporation which lasted until January 2000 when Dayton-Hudson took the name of their most successful enterprise and became the Target Corporation.

This watch houses an ETA 2451 movement that carries a Pronto marked rotor. It is my assumption that Pronto assembled these watches for Hudson's in the mid 1960's. The ETA 2451 is also known as the base calibre for the Tudor 2483 (Tudor model 7016).


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Today, it's a Tissot Cal 781 on Signature leather...


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Vertex AllProof again










Proof that great things come in small packages

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

'70s Lip Galaxie


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1950 Doxa Anti-Magnetique


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Last rugby game for the 2017 winter season.










Regards,


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Even at the risk that this thing is becoming boring: I got my third (of a total of five models) Junghans MEGA1 in pristine condition and, after having asked you on the last occasion 'have you ever put two watches of yours next to each other and both show exactly the same time?' I have to make that now 'have you ever put three watches of yours next to each other and all three show exactly the same time?'

Be relaxed, there are just two more to go:

Model 26/0010, light grey case, matt - *yes* 
Model 26/0011, chromium plated case, glossy - *still pending* 
Model 26/0012, dark grey case, glossy - *yes* 
Model 26/0013, black case, matt - *yes* 
Model 26/0014, black case, glossy - *still pending*

The MEGA1 is the first radio controlled wristwatch in the world (coming out at the beginning of the 1990s). The signals correcting the watches (which function as normal quartz watches if they do not receive a signal) are coming from the remitter DCF77 situated in Mainflingen, Germany (near Frankfurt am Main). It reaches about 2000 Kilometers to Africa and to Norway. Due to the characteristics of the Long Wave and under certain atmospheric conditions, it can have a substantial overreach and the signals have been picked up as far away as Canada.

The antenna in the MEGA1 was integrated in the wristband, giving the watch a superior reception, but you cannot change the bands like on a normal watch and they are quite expensive (they are still made by Junghans in a limited number of versions). The next generation radio controlled watches had the antenna inside the watch (ferrite rod antenna).

Should I go for the next stunt, a foursome of watches synchronized to +/- 1 second in several million years? I might leave it at this. There are substantial light reflections coming especially from the chromium case model (the most expensive of all when they came out) and the glossy black case, making it sometimes difficult to read the time. But I'm a collector...


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today, my only example of a Moline, a brand which I've yet to research. This one measures 32mm (ex crown) and is powered by a 17j AS 1250 bumper. Recently COA'd, it runs strongly and with great timekeeping.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Non vintage again I'm afraid but I'll show you anyway










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

New acquisition for me, Certina DS Automatic.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

jurgensonovic said:


> Great picture.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Thnx!


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

busmatt said:


> Vertex AllProof again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the time keeping like?


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

slopingsteve said:


> What's the time keeping like?


Good, well good enough to wear every day, I've never really worried too much but I've just timed it on the hairspring app on my phone and it came out at +7 seconds a day so not too shabby.

But in the real world it's probably more like 30 seconds either way.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

busmatt said:


> Good, well good enough to wear every day, I've never really worried too much but I've just timed it on the hairspring app on my phone and it came out at +7 seconds a day so not too shabby.
> 
> But in the real world* it's probably more like 30 seconds either way*
> 
> ...


Could be the wrong way for some poor guys...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wearing my late grandfather-in-law's Accutron 214.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

From the Electronics box comes my wearer for today, a 37mm Hammy with their 683 movement which is, of course, a re-badged 13j ESA 9154.

It's not too difficult to imagine that design meeting from nearly half a century ago ("Right guys, it's the 70s. We need glitz, and lots of it") but more difficult to imagine any moderating influences in the room. It is what it is, a child of its time and place.

Regards.


----------



## MarcoLR (Sep 12, 2016)

What about my Aquastar Airstar with Valjoux 72??









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

70s Tissot Stylist.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

This one from 1975.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

Certina DS, yet again.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry folks, I'm still wearing my CWC but on the plus side it's got a sort of vintage vibe going on










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

If I may, I'd like to put in a good word for Onsa watches, one of these companies whose vintage watches don't really receive the exposure they maybe should. 

Nowadays, and like many others, the name apparently belongs to a "fashion accessories" group, but in its original form Onsa produced perfectly good mid-range watches, employing some quirky ways of advertising its models, including links with motor racing, endurance records and the now defunct Sabena Airline.

Today's wearer is a "Superautomatic" in a 34mm case. This particular one has the 30j Felsa 4000 but they also used movements from ETA, AS and Peseux, so I guess anything decent could end up inside an Onsa, and I rather like them. 

Regards.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Great thread!

Today I'm wearing a vintage Credos with a Bidynator (?Cal 700) automatic movement. It is in my "to restore" pile but I'm impatient and I just haven't gotten around to replacing the back domed acrylic crystal so this generic stainless caseback has to do for now.









It should have a case back like this (courtesy of eBay image)...









Here is a vintage advert (again courtesy of eBay)...









Cheers,

B79.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

jurgensonovic said:


>


Makarska Riviera? u basku vodu da ljubim te ja... nice watch to walk along the seaside


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

another electric for today. I had elnix with brown dial, but I like this one better

viewed from the side it is, again, an impressive exercise in slopes and angles from Seiko
but I'm afraid the mesh strap is not really bonding with the watch


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

dspt said:


> another electric for today. I had elnix with brown dial, but I like this one better
> 
> viewed from the side it is, again, an impressive exercise in slopes and angles from Seiko
> but I'm afraid the mesh strap is not really bonding with the watch
> ...


Just wondering, do you speak Wookie? I bet you don't ever wear those well known hair pulling expanding straps do you?

Matt


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

dspt said:


> another electric for today. I had elnix with brown dial, but I like this one better
> 
> viewed from the side it is, again, an impressive exercise in slopes and angles from Seiko
> but I'm afraid the mesh strap is not really bonding with the watch
> ...


Showing an electric watch without showing the movement is like holding up the wieners with the dog still locked in his kennel...

For the ones with the same 'appetite':
SEIKO ELNIX 0703A 1974


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

I had some new arrivals today, so I'm trying one out.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Nov. 1969 Seiko 6119-6053


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Terrible photo, but I just unwrapped my new Juvenia 9202.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

@busmatt I don't think I'll be accepted by the Wookie people. I self-access my hair density (at wrist areas) as moderate by human male standards and negligible by Wookie standards. And I actually love wearing a good 'ol twistoflex and other expanding strap types, but they are scarce to come by at where I'm from.

@Border-Riever my apologies. I didn't yet have a need to open the case.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Border-Reiver said:


> Makarska Riviera? u basku vodu da ljubim te ja... nice watch to walk along the seaside


Hahaha... great 

Actually, this photo was taken in Zagreb, continental part of Croatia 

Makarska is very nice, but I am visiting islands around Zadar for my vacation time, for last ~20 years. This year it was Dugi otok island, little town on far north side - Sali.










Decent night life for family oriented people like me 









Lost of places to visit - nearby island cluster - Kornati national park at horizon










Steep clifs at national park Telascica










And famous Sakarun beach










sorry all for offtopic ;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tradition Stellaris


----------



## Moveforfreedom (Apr 29, 2015)

Wearing my 1940s Omega, small but charming.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

1972 Omega f300 198.001


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today, it's this rather scruffy 34mm Prim with their in-house cal. 68 movement. Made around 1969 in what was Czechoslovakia by State-owned Elton (yes, really) and unearthed in an East European flea market two years ago. 

I gather that Elton (formerly Chronotechna) started in the late 1940s but ceased making Prim watches in about 1994 and subsequently sold the name. They resumed production in 2009, but under a slightly modified brand name following litigation by the buyers of the "Prim" name (there's a surprise!). Nowadays, big bucks are needed for any of the current Elton/Prim models so I'll just content myself with my oldies, which is no real hardship.

Regards.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

New to me is this Favre-leuba chrono with v23, radium dial. Can someone help to pinpoint a year? All in know is 50/60s. Thanks.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

hotsauz said:


> New to me is this Favre-leuba chrono with v23, radium dial. Can someone help to pinpoint a year? All in know is 50/60s. Thanks.


The Valjoux movement cal. 23 has been made between 1916-1974 with some changes. As from 1938, it came with two pushers. Late 1950s to early 1960s I would say, with a tendency to the early 1960s. The designation Ra Swiss Made Ra' means the luminous paint still contains radium. On another brand I would have said late 1950s for that reason, but I have a Favre Leuba from the first half of the 1960 which also has radium on dial and hands and the same designation 'Ra Swiss Made Ra'.


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

A Nivada aquamatica for me today.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

My every other day watch, bought new in Marina Del Rey jewelry store, I think in about 1978 or so. I got tired of 
replacing those rubber straps (they weren't cheap either) and put it on a bracelet some time ago. I actually bought one of 
Spencer Klein's replacement crystals a while back and keep threatening to change the original, but I don't trust anyone with this, 
so not yet. I haven't had to reset this thing in weeks.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Border-Reiver said:


> The Valjoux movement cal. 23 has been made between 1916-1974 with some changes. As from 1938, it came with two pushers. Late 1950s to early 1960s I would say, with a tendency to the early 1960s. The designation Ra Swiss Made Ra' means the luminous paint still contains radium. On another brand I would have said late 1950s for that reason, but I have a Favre Leuba from the first half of the 1960 which also has radium on dial and hands and the same designation 'Ra Swiss Made Ra'.


Thank you for your help. So v23 came with one pusher before 1938? Interesting! Late 50s to early 60s makes sense as I believe that radium paint was no longer allowed after mid 60s. I will probably create a thread in the forum to gather more info on the piece as I am always thrilled to learn anything I can about my watches. Thanks again.

Gary


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Elgin 1940 something I would think


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

One of my boy watches .... still from Quartz.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Decided to go for the chic et élégante look today with this LIP in its 34mm case, housing their R136C movement. 

Regards.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Giotime said:


> Elgin 1940 something I would think


If you could provide us with a movement shot, possible with a serial number on it, one could _perhaps_ say more, hopefully without you saying more like 'oops, now I scratched the back...'


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

PIRAT Special Flat


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

ondris said:


> PIRAT Special Flat


With, I guess, a Peseux 320 inside it (?)

Regards.


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

balaton said:


> With, I guess, a Peseux 320 inside it (?)
> 
> Regards.


Yes, It sems this is the movement in this watch (from what I saw on another forum).
But I havn't found much information on the "PIRAT" brand.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow I can't believe how busy I have been that I go weeks without getting on here ......so today it's a late 50's Moeris, black Dial Chronograph with an elephant hide, strap - hopefully the correct rules and laws were followed to create this strap !

I wasn't sure at first I liked it and was going to change it until my portobello road watch maker told me it was elephant and to keep it ! I hope I did the right thing ! SDA 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

ondris said:


> Yes, It sems this is the movement in this watch (from what I saw on another forum).
> But I havn't found much information on the "PIRAT" brand.


Made by Onsa Watches. Check out Mikrolisk.de for both brands.

Regards.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

New acquisition. This generic Valjoux 7730 chronograph would not generally fit into the focus of my collection, but when I first saw it on eBay more than a month ago, I liked the looks of it, so I kept an eye on it mainly because I was curious about how much it would sell for ("panda" dial chronographs are often selling for absurd prices these days). The seller adopted a foolish strategy, placing a high opening bid on the auction (I think it was originally $750), so nobody bid on it and the auction ended. Then he started a new auction at $650, and still nobody bid. Then a new auction at $550, and I started to look more closely. All SS case, 37.5mm, good condition, interesting case and dial. I couldn't see anything wrong with it. I even found another example on the internet, and the dial, hands, and crown seemed to be original. Still nobody bid at $550. After a month of this, instead of a $0.99 starting price, the seller lowered the opening bid to $475, and I started to worry that some internet seller would snap it up and put it on their website for $1,500. So I decided that if nobody bid, I would snipe it, and that's what happened. I think that when nobody bids on a watch for so long, it just becomes toxic and people become afraid that there is something wrong, instead of trusting their own judgement. It's fully functional, but needs a service, and I will take it to my watchmaker today.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

IAXA Seven Seas Super Compressor


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

so many glares, gradients and reflections here, I mostly forget to take note of the hands position when I look at it. It also makes this watch really difficult to photograph. I guess Rado wasn't taking "wristshotability" of the design into account back then. Who knew this will become a favorite (and awkward) pastime for modern watch enthusiasts.


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

A









1966.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

This just arrived, from Matt's anniversary giveaway:








Mid to late 1950s (Powerwind system was introduced in 1954) Mido Multifort Powerwind, in a 28mm stainless steel Taubert case. Small, but chunky, unbelievably cool and very comfortable on the wrist.

Thanks again, Matt!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

mkws said:


> This just arrived, from Matt's anniversary giveaway:
> 
> View attachment 12450997
> 
> ...


Glad you like it, it's one of those smaller watches that still has great wrist presence.

From the period when men wore small watches and still managed to be masculine.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Seiko 6105










Regards,


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Have a chalet on today.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today, another Sears Roebuck Tradition, this one in a 35.4mm case and again housing ESA's hard-working, big-selling, 13j 9154 movement.

Regards.


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

King...









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Lanco today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

New to me this week, a Tissot PR516 auto with the French grey dial, I haven't taken the back of yet but would guess it dates to 1967-69. The SS bracelet is not original to the watch but is of the era, I found a Tissot clasp too fit on, so it looks legitimate.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Timex "Big Q" with the M63, 21,600bph quartz-controlled balance wheel movement.

For those unfamiliar with what that is, it is basically a mechanical watch where the oscillations of the balance wheel are synchronized by the pulses from the battery powered quartz crystal, driving the wheel train, instead of a mainspring. The seconds hand moves very distinctively and it makes a wonderful noise.

Only Record-Golay, Porta, Citizen, Luch and Timex made movements like this.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

@matlobi after your and Border-Riever wristshots I feel I need to get one of these. But how to distinguish the Timexes with M63 inside from others? The sellers seldom post movement pics of these, and there are a lot of other quartz movements under Big Q. Would be grateful on advises how to hunt them down

Citizen UFO Custom for me today


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

dspt said:


> But how to distinguish the Timexes with M63 inside from others?


Any vintage Timex with both the big Q and Quartz on the dial that is sporting the coin opened battery hatch will have the M63.


----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Haven't posted in the F11 WRUW in a long time!
1955 Elgin with Shockmaster protection system.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Swapped the CWC W10 for a vintage military watch, the DOXA D, as it's bank holiday weekend.









I've gone with the two piece leather strap for this one, I watched the film "Cross of Iron" again the other day and it's got lots of shots of men wearing German issued watches (D/DH etc) and they all had this style strap, so I thought I'd try it. I like it, what do you think?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today, it's an Omikron, a brand whose main presence seems to have been in the former Eastern Bloc countries. The 21j Unitas 6325 movement is in a 34.5mm case, the back of which, like some other Omikrons, features a rather fun elephant. It also has a Cyriliic inscription "H.M. MOHTAЖA 1967 -1977" but unfortunately I have no clue what that may have signified.

If anyone can shed any light on that, I'd be most grateful if you would share it with me.

Regards.


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

A rotten old Zenith bumper, cal. 133.8. I bought this back in the dawn of my collecting years, in the '90's., pre-internet. Quite impressive timekeeping,
in spite of it's appearance.


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

This a 25 jewel micro rotor Thin o matic. The only one I've seen without the thin o matic on the face. This was an award watch probably custom made for that company.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Another new strap, this time it's on my Rotary GT



















It's a nice light brown sugar sort of colour

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today, a 36mm Swiss-made *HOPE* with a Baumgartner 158-2 pin-lever movement, proudly proclaiming 25 (seemingly well-hidden) jewels.

It's a brand about which I can discover absolutely nothing, other than Mikrolisk showing a Swiss "Hope" as having been made by Dolmy. Whether mine is one of these or merely a "dial" watch, I just don't know, but incomplete or no history at all is never terribly satisfying.

Regards.


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Fun to wear Wittnauer


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

IWC today from the early 1960s with a hand-winding cal 89 inside.


----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Elgin automatic, just back from service.
Houses an AS1673, which features an off center rotor designed to minimize the thickness of the movement.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Two watches at the boot sale Saturday. One a Jianxi with a really nice strap and a kernackered movement and this Sekonda Digi/Ana which looked like it had been in a fire, the strap of which was twisted and burnt out of shape. I had no high hopes but I am an optimist so I paid the pound and went on my way.
The Sekonda was covered in thick grime which I attacked with Simicrome and a toothbrush and I must say I am glad I did. The watch has come up brilliantly and, with the strap from the Chinese watch, has straight away become my new go-to for surfing. And I can't find much about it on the net, which is always a plus, I reckon. I think it must be one of the older models because the digi and ana sections are separate unlike the more modern ones with little lcd windows all over the place.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

badbackdan said:


> IWC today from the early 1960s with a hand-winding cal 89 inside.
> 
> View attachment 12458597
> 
> ...


Extreme pleasure for the eyes


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

UGP - This is perhaps not the best watch in my collection but it is one of my esthetic favorites.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

balaton said:


> For today, a 36mm Swiss-made *HOPE* with a Baumgartner 158-2 pin-lever movement, proudly proclaiming 25 (seemingly well-hidden) jewels.
> 
> It's a brand about which I can discover absolutely nothing, other than Mikrolisk showing a Swiss "Hope" as having been made by Dolmy. Whether mine is one of these or merely a "dial" watch, I just don't know, but incomplete or no history at all is never terribly satisfying.
> 
> Regards.


That is exceedingly attractive.

Then again, I have a huge soft spot for well designed watches with virtually unknown names on the dial.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

matlobi said:


> That is exceedingly attractive.
> 
> Then again, I have a huge soft spot for well designed watches with virtually unknown names on the dial.


Wow, high praise indeed, and totally unexpected, so many thanks for that. If I can help any obscurities delay their meeting with the Great Horologer in the Sky, then I'm happy.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

slopingsteve said:


> Two watches at the boot sale Saturday. One a Jianxi with a really nice strap and a kernackered movement and this Sekonda Digi/Ana which looked like it had been in a fire, the strap of which was twisted and burnt out of shape. I had no high hopes but I am an optimist so I paid the pound and went on my way.
> The Sekonda was covered in thick grime which I attacked with Simicrome and a toothbrush and I must say I am glad I did. The watch has come up brilliantly and, with the strap from the Chinese watch, has straight away become my new go-to for surfing. And I can't find much about it on the net, which is always a plus, I reckon. I think it must be one of the older models because the digi and ana sections are separate unlike the more modern ones with little lcd windows all over the place.
> View attachment 12459763


£1 ? Radical dude (see I'm getting all surfy already) it really needs one of those Velcro Animal straps from the 90's and you'll look just the part, then you can pretend you're one of the Dead Presidents from Point Break (Patrick Swayze version obviously)

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

This one crossed my line of vision today - a 33mm Ardath with its 15j FEF 190 movement and more than a look of the 1940s about it. I've also seen similar-period watches branded as "New-Ardath", but how (or if) they're related, I've yet to discover.

Regards.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Giotime said:


> UGP - This is perhaps not the best watch in my collection but it is one of my esthetic favorites.


I love your Polerouter; the lugs are unusually sharp, and the no-date version really appeals to me. I am in the market for one myself.


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

badbackdan said:


> I love your Polerouter; the lugs are unusually sharp, and the no-date version really appeals to me. I am in the market for one myself.


Thank you Dan. This watch came with some interesting history about an eccentric uncle who bought only either high end (i.e. Rolex etc) or other watches that were special in some way. I have not been able to find a chapter ring like the one on mine which at first made me suspect this watch was altered. When I asked the nephew (the seller) who inherited this watch from said uncle, he emphatically said no, that his wealthy uncle would never bother to change a watch, he would just buy another. His theory was that this watch was bought on one of the many cruises that his uncle took and might have been a special edition or anniversary version of some kind. Of course no way to find verify any of this but I feel sure that the seller was forthright and I like the story. The nephew actually wrote me a fairly long note describing his colorful strange uncle.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

I must admit that I don't do it often enough to keep adept at the long board. These days whenever I try I smash my toes into the board when going for the standing position and that is extremely bloody painful. My surfing is done on a body board, not as macho and glamorous but I am, imho, reasonably proficient and it is thoroughly enjoyable and very good exercise.


busmatt said:


> £1 ? Radical dude (see I'm getting all surfy already) it really needs one of those Velcro Animal straps from the 90's and you'll look just the part, then you can pretend you're one of the Dead Presidents from Point Break (Patrick Swayze version obviously)
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


>












Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm wearing my 17 jewel Sekonda today










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

busmatt said:


> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Thanks 
Once You Piccard, You can not Undufonte anymore


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

same team for me


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

One of my favourite watches, this 37mm Stuag with its 17j ETA 900 movement. With a height of just over 9mm and no appreciable bezel, it wears very flat.

Simple, uncluttered, and increasingly strident in its demands for a wearing, it gets an outing today.

Regards.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Started with Seiko Lord matic, but switched to my favorite Alpina


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

balaton said:


> One of my favourite watches, this 37mm Stuag with its 17j ETA 900 movement. With a height of just over 9mm and no appreciable bezel, it wears very flat.
> 
> Simple, uncluttered, and increasingly strident in its demands for a wearing, it gets an outing today.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

matlobi said:


>


Blush.


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Timex for today.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Hamilton "Eaton" (I think) housing the 980 movement. 10k rolled gold case, 18k applied markers.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Seiko 6105 diver










Regards,


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Wearing this one today: Rolex Oyster Speedking Precision, cal. 1220.


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

I think the 70s are back...


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

balaton said:


> Today, it's an Omikron, a brand whose main presence seems to have been in the former Eastern Bloc countries. The 21j Unitas 6325 movement is in a 34.5mm case, the back of which, like some other Omikrons, features a rather fun elephant. It also has a Cyriliic inscription "H.M. MOHTAЖA 1967 -1977" but unfortunately I have no clue what that may have signified.
> 
> If anyone can shed any light on that, I'd be most grateful if you would share it with me.
> 
> Regards.


Not Eastern Bloc in this particular case, this watch is from former Yugoslavia and since Cyrillic is used, most likely Serbia. The transliteration would be "N.M. MONTAŽA" which translates to "N.M. MONTAGE" (as in construction, assembly). I'm not familiar with the name and can't really tell if "N.M." is a part of the company name or if these are the initials of a person. The watch was most likely presented for 10 years of service (1967-77).


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

LightDot said:


> Not Eastern Bloc in this particular case, this watch is from former Yugoslavia and since Cyrillic is used, most likely Serbia. The transliteration would be "N.M. MONTAŽA" which translates to "N.M. MONTAGE" (as in construction, assembly). I'm not familiar with the name and can't really tell if "N.M." is a part of the company name or if these are the initials of a person. The watch was most likely presented for 10 years of service (1967-77).


Very many thanks for narrowing it down for me. This'll let me run it past a friend in that part of the word.

Regards.

EDIT: "world", rather than "word". (butter-fingers!)


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

Today, one of the occasional freebies from my sainted watch repairer. 

The case is smallish at 32.3mm, housing a 17j Zodiac 1093 hacking movement and, OK, it's not perhaps the most prepossessing watch in the world, but it runs well and is my only Zodiac model, so I'm more than happy to have it.

Regards.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

July 1969 Seiko World Time 6117-6010


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

1958 Omega Seamaster









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Today I'm wearing a private label Illinois 11 jewel size 0s from 1907. This would have originally been a pocket watch, but it was converted to a wrist watch a long time ago. The dial is marked Bullar Brothers St Paul and the movement is marked Bullard Bros, St Paul, Minn, so a nice local connection.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

On my wrist right now: 1944 Omega cal. 30.10RA PC. To my knowledge, this is one of the very first Omega automatic movements ever.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

This was my project last week.








The movement (a 7J brevete depose) came bezel-less in the case on the right. I bought it off the net because it has the lugs on the back. Unusual enough I thought to take a cheap punt. There was no bezel, which presented a problem. Screw-on 38mm bezels appear to be quite rare so I bought a small silver pocket watch off ebay and spent a while fettling it to size. Then a cheap acrylic crystal and hey, Presto! At the moment it is mostly held together with will power, interference and a small dab of glue but is sturdy enough to wear to the sofa to watch the television.
It is larger than my usual choice but it is growing on me. I might change the hands, I don't know. I might scrape the dead lume off the numerals. I might win the lottery. I'll definitely keep an eye out for a screw-on bezel.

i don't know why I do this.....


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

Ex.Yu tool watch ...









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I've just had a delivery, a very nice man has gifted me this beauty










It's a grail of mine so I'm the cock of the walk right now, the strap is a work of art and as Border-Reiver has mentioned contains the receiver for the signal. But it's designed to tilt the watch slightly towards the wearer and the clasp is a type I've never come across before



















So now I can be stylish and accurate

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Airman at 10:25am.


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

I picked this up from a fellow WUSer-it's a sterile dial chronograph with a Landeron 48 movement circa, I believe, some point in the 1950s. BTW, if anyone happens to know the manufacturer of this watch, please let me know!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Clebar





Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Calibre 11 on 2112


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Prima...Cauny Pryma, today....


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Today: My grandfathers wrist watch, Junghans from the 1950s, movement Junghans J98, Ø 32mm. Recent full service, new crystal, new crown, new balance staff (justified, because it's a family heirloom). It really makes a difference if a watch gets into the hands of a good watchmaker for a service as one can see from the now outstanding performance on the timegrapher. Very precise, beat error 0.1 m/s, high amplitude. Except for some 30 minutes, it also runs down the full power reserve of 54 hours.

What concerns the radium on the numbers and hands, it shows the strongest readings on the Geiger counter of all watches I have with this stuff contained the luminous paint except for a watch just serving as a demonstration object in this respect.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Border-Reiver said:


> Today: My grandfathers wrist watch, Junghans from the 1950s, movement Junghans J98, Ø 32mm. Recent full service, new crystal, new crown, new balance staff (justified, because it's a family heirloom). It really makes a difference if a watch gets into the hands of a good watchmaker for a service as one can see from the now outstanding performance on the timegrapher. Very precise, beat error 0.1 m/s, high amplitude. Except for some 30 minutes, it also runs down the full power reserve of 54 hours.
> 
> What concerns the radium on the numbers and hands, it shows the strongest readings on the Geiger counter of all watches I have with this stuff contained the luminous paint except for a watch just serving as a demonstration object in this respect.


Gorgeous dial; belongs in the patina thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/most-beautiful-patina-you-seen-post-here-1017630.html


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi , Seiko 6309-7040 '85


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

A neat little 32mm Doxa from 1958 on a not so neat bracelet. 

This is the smallest of my Doxas but shares the same 17j cal. 103 with my largest (37mm) model, hopefully lending some weight to the notion that size really doesn't matter.

Regards.


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

Not an Omega Dynamic but a 1972 Timex manual wind. $2 Flea Market find.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Rotary









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

On my wrist today: '64 Zenith, cal. 2531, gold plated. And yes, I do match strap color with shoes and belt color and my cufflinks with watch case! Call me square...


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

badbackdan said:


> Gorgeous dial; belongs in the patina thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/most-beautiful-patina-you-seen-post-here-1017630.html


Done! I hope it was not the radium giving it this nice 'suntan'. I was already wondering what has caused all those cracks in the old acrylic crystal (almost falling apart), whilst there weren't any visible scratches.


----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

Rado Spacewing...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1958 Hamilton K-456. Contains the Hamilton 661 (Certina 25-45). This was my wife's great-grandfather's retirement watch. Given to him by his coworkers when he retired from the Hotel du Pont in Wilmington, Delaware on July 31, 1958.


----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Elgin auto again today










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Back around to Dad's 1968 Waltham. I really enjoy the stylized Arabic numerals.

Would you can that Art Deco?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

The small cracks are possibly caused by washing the case (movement removed)to remove gunk etc. in water that is a little too hot.


Border-Reiver said:


> Done! I hope it was not the radium giving it this nice 'suntan'. I was already wondering what has caused all those cracks in the old acrylic crystal (almost falling apart), whilst there weren't any visible scratches.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

To yvrclimber,
Without being pedantic, having collected Art Deco items for 35 years or so, I can offer a solid opinion that there is nothing at all Art Deco about your watch. 1968 and all that had styles of their very own.


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

slopingsteve said:


> To yvrclimber,
> Without being pedantic, having collected Art Deco items for 35 years or so, I can offer a solid opinion that there is nothing at all Art Deco about your watch. 1968 and all that had styles of their very own.


Thank you for adding a word to my limited vocabulary. Pedantic...had to look that one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

primabaleron said:


> Calibre 11 on 2112


Great post.

Regards,


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yvrclimber said:


> Back around to Dad's 1968 Waltham. I really enjoy the stylized Arabic numerals.
> 
> Would you can that Art Deco?
> 
> ...


I'd call it mod or maybe mid-century, although it may be a bit past mid-century.


----------



## edmicael (Jul 21, 2011)

Seiko 6105-8110 Capt. Willard ca.1975


----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

yvrclimber said:


> Back around to Dad's 1968 Waltham. I really enjoy the stylized Arabic numerals.
> 
> Would you can that Art Deco?
> 
> ...


Art deco it is not, but lovely it is!

I also have a Swiss Waltham inherited from my father from around the same time period. Mine also screams 1960s.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

KS again









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton (Feb 8, 2015)

For today, a French-made Lecram measuring 36mm across its well-worn case and driven by a 1930s, pre-FE, Cupillard 233 (thank you, Dr. Ranfft).

Bought for the equivalent of about $10 in 2015 and COA'd last year, it still run really well, testament to what these old, fairly basic, movements can achieve if looked after. Hell, this thing might even be older than me - just.

Regards.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Vintage watch , vintage photo


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Olymp 80,ETA 2873.


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

For last day of August:


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

'57 Omega Constellation Pie Pan cal. 505


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

slopingsteve said:


> To yvrclimber,
> Without being pedantic, having collected Art Deco items for 35 years or so, I can offer a solid opinion that there is nothing at all Art Deco about your watch. 1968 and all that had styles of their very own.


Thanks I agree. I was talking specifically about the numerals with the hitched ends. Art Deco isn't the right word. Typographically, does that numeral style have a name?

Adrian


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

matlobi said:


> I'd call it mod or maybe mid-century, although it may be a bit past mid-century.


Ha! I won't mention that to my wife. She hates mid-century furniture. :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Lord Elgin. 730 movement


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Been wearing this for the last week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ok, switched to this when I got home









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi , today Accutron Spaceview


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

From 1962 with a 601 mechanism, my Omega for today:


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

Charon said:


> View attachment 12468357


very cool watch, but I can't understand what is going on with the date


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

Ppl, it is September!!!
Time for a new one!


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

I was wondering how long it was going to take.
Sadly I believe the movement at one time was dipped in its entirety for cleaning and the date ring looks somewhat Dali-esque with numbers al over the place. I am looking for another one though.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

...so let's close down this one.

Hartmut Richter


----------

